# ovarian cyst pain



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day everyone. I am in so much pain today that I will probably end up spending the day in bed instead of with my family. After having my uterus removed and then my right ovary 6 months later, my left ovary has decided to be a pain now. In September I got 2 cysts on it that were extremely painful. They went away on their own after 2 weeks of non-stop horrible pain and now they are back. I don't know what to do. I don't want to have it removed because it's all I have left. I am only 36 and the thought of going through menopause and having no natural hormones left does not appeal to me.Hope you all have a nice day. Mindy


----------



## misty`eyes (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey there Mindy. I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone. I have cysts on my left ovary and IBS-A and have been battling with excruciating pain for almost 2 years now. I am SUFFERING from infertility and would love to get pregnant and have been taking Clomid for a couple of months. When I take it, the hormones make me feel the pain even more and make me moody about it too. I hope that you get relief soon and I hope that you feel better. Take care of yourself and be very aware of your body and what it is going through. Peace and Love, Misty


----------

